# Styrofoam speaker



## lbonnar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello I was given a set of speakers that are Yamaha mod.# NS-30/. They are quite large and have a Styrofoam woofer as the back of the speaker box. I am trying to find some technical info. on these, have googled and searched the forums no luck. I believe they might from mid 60s. Thank you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Larry, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. I am personally not familiar with that model of Speaker.
I suppose the most important question is how do they sound?

Speakers have really come a long way from the mid 60's thanks to CAD and advanced materials. (Beryllium, Titanium, etc...) However, many Amplifiers from that era are highly desired. Especially early Marantz gear. While there have been new Amplification Technologies, Class A and A/B topologies are still dominant.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

WOW ! that is some serious age of a speaker and if they work I bet they sound lovely, do they look anything like these http://www.lasplash.com/publish/Hardware_Reviews_and_News_129/Simply_Speakers_Simply_Outstanding.php ?


----------

